# Old-age related behavior?



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

We have a 14 yo male V who is fit and with no disabilities other than some deafness. The hearing loss started last spring (that I noticed) and has steadily progressed. Mid summer I noticed a change in behavior that I thought might be related.

That change was a lack of interest in exploring/hunting. On our walks he would stay on the trail, mostly keeping within 50' ahead. Previously he would run into the woods or across fields, hunting. As V's do. He is not especially timid and walks with his tail up.

Seeming to be too much of a coincidence, I thought that the hearing loss had caused it by making him less confident (mild anxiety). The vet confirmed that this happens and we tried Prozac. It didn't help.

Recently, a breeder's comment made me wonder if this could just be age-related. I.e., as an old dog, he is simply less interested in exploring. I'm dubious because 1) hunting is in his genes and they haven't changed, and 2) he doesn't act tired, as I would expect with age-related behavior, and 3) the change was abrupt and coincident with the hearing loss,

So, has anybody had any experience with this?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob,
I'm not sure why I am responding but here is my best guess. Testosterone is no longer being produced. There seems to be enough research that ties the hormone to many of the things you are noticing.
By 14, Bailey (our male) will have helped train one of his sons to take over the hunting duties so he can swing in a hammick and enjoy his old age.

Bailey is only 3 1/2 now and in his early prime.

Welcome to the forum. Do you have a younger Vizsla also? Getting one? The training of the younger dog would help the older dog have a purpose once again in life IMO.

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

He's just getting old. Like us all, as we age, our motivations for most things dwindle. I wouldn;t worry too much about it. Although, I would recommend implementing some hand signals for him. This may alleviate any anxiety if he does have any.'


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

My V is still a young dog but I have an old wire haired dachshund. He has definitely slowed down but knows his limits and seems happy to live within them. I'm sure your old boy is just the same way. He's probably happy to still be able to go outside and breathe in the fresh air and smell all the familiar scents. It makes me feel great to read your post that a V can still be so active at 14. I'm looking forward to many good years with my baby girl.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

to make it to that age and still enjoy the outdoors is a shining example of good genes and excellent owners. 

We met Sam's grandmother last year, a 15 year old V. who was the leader of the pack (so to speak) in experience and wisdom. 
Breeder's wife mentioned they can live quite long and loss of hearing, also eyesight is not what it used to be. Her dog always stayed very close and was the first to meet us. Acted just like a grandmother. The eyes looked human to us. 

What did you feed him and how much exercise since 12 years old?

Regards,
Julius


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/ode-to-vizsla.html

To all the old Vizsla bodies out there still with young hearts.

RBD


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Rod/RBD - "Ode to Vizsla" is beautiful. I've watched quite a few Vizsla videos on YouTube and never came across that one. It deserves to be much higher on the search list.

As far having a younger Vizsla, this 14yo IS our younger Vizsla. Well, he was until a month ago when we let our older one go. He was 16 (and 1/2). Still pretty healthy - no cancer or organs failing. Just used up and without a life to speak of. But even so, he walked every day and enjoyed the smells.

I'd like a puppy, but my wife thinks that we're getting too old. A dog that's a puppy now would still be in his prime when we turn 80 and she doesn't think that we could give him the exercise that he'd need.

Julius - his feed and exercise are nothing special. Both he and his "brother" are/were quiet as far as V's go. He gets a walk every day, but a half hour satisfies him. We are careful about not letting them/him get overweight and getting them/him walked every day. But that's what all Vizsla owners do.

Boy, it's really weird talking about the 14yo as the "old" one. The old one was the one that just died, this one is the young one.

Thanks for all the replies,
Bob


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Bob,
One of my Vizsla friends is 81 and three years ago got 2 pups. He has turned them into Master Hunters and does field trials off of horseback still. He is slowing up a bit but he has been training Vizslas since the early 1980's. I saw him this weekend at a hunt test where he is working with his two pups getting a new title just developed by AKC. An Advanced Master Hunter title. He is an inspiration to everyone who is around him. He helps out at Vizsla events and many field trials. His wife of 54 years tells me the dogs are the best medicine on keeping them both fit.

The below video is my inspiration looking forward to retirement.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/jack-sharkey-my-dog-world-inspiration.html

Bob, maybe you are too old and the dogs may outlive you, but I can see them giving you years of happiness and you giving them a good life.

Happy trails and trials,
Rod


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Rod,

I'm with you - turning 80 is nothing nowadays. Maybe we couldn't keep up with the dogs in field trials (actually, we can't do that now), but we could still do long walks in the woods. It's my wife who needs convincing. I'm not giving up yet.

The Jack Sharkey story is amazing. Thinking about what it takes to have a 5x champion: an extraordinary dog, trainer's skill, and trainer's ambition/determination/commitment. It's incredible that it could all come together in his FIRST dog!

BTW, at the end of the Sharkey video he's shown training a new dog and that dog has a very strange chest shape. See it starting at 6:47. What do you suppose that is?

Also, great sig line - it could be the official Vizsla owner's motto.

Bob


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> BTW, at the end of the Sharkey video he's shown training a new dog and that dog has a very strange chest shape. See it starting at 6:47. What do you suppose that is?


That chest is BIG LUNGS! This dog has been conditioned to run for long field trails. Bailey has a larger chest than most Vizslas because he RUNS every day. 

Big running dogs need big lungs. Sharkey conditions his dogs to run with a horseback handler. In a two hour field trial, a Vizsla in top condition can run 10 to 20 miles full tilt in search of birds.

RBD


----------

